# id (int) auto_increment erhöht sich immer um 10 anstatt um 1



## MirakFH (7. November 2009)

Hey

Ich baue mir grade eine Gästebuch, Newletter, Newscript etcc mit php und einer MySQl Datenbank.

Aber komischerweise wird meine Spalte" id" (int) auto_increment immer um 10 erhöht und nicht um 1.

Ich mache die Tabellen immer mit phpmyadmin.

Versucht habe ich schon im phpmyadmin diese Befehle auszuführen:

SET @@auto_increment_increment=1;
ALTER TABLE `tabelle` AUTO_INCREMENT = 1

Es kommt auf jedes mal, das der Befehle richtig ausgeführt wurde, aber es änder sich nichts.

Weiß einer Rat?

Vielen Dank, Greetz Mirak.


----------



## Bernd1984 (9. November 2009)

Hallo Mirak,

lass dir mal die Einstellungen anzeigen bzw. setze den auto_increment-Wert neu

```
SHOW VARIABLES LIKE 'auto_inc%';
SET @@auto_increment_increment=1;
```

Ansonsten schau dir mal den Abschnitt "auto_increment_increment" auf der Seite http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/server-system-variables.html an.


----------



## MirakFH (9. November 2009)

EDIT

Ich habe jez eine Mail von meinem Anbeiter bekommen und hier seine Antwort:

***
Hallo,

>Ist es mir nicht möglich, den Wert von auto_increment auf 1 zu setzen.

Dies kann nicht verändert werden, die Einstellung von autoincrement auf Schrittweite 10 war mit der Umstellung auf einen lastverteilten HA-DatenbankCluster notwendig. Bitte passen Sie ggf. Ihre Scripte an. 

Mehr Informationen:
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/replication-auto-increment.html
***

Danke für deinen Beitrag.


----------

